
MIT creates hydrophobic material  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/138315-mit-creates-hydrophobic-material-that-could-revolutionize-fossil-and-nuclear-power-plants
======
pitiburi
Why is this amazing advance neither voted nor read? It's a 10,000 X
improvement!! This can completely change the economic equation for
desalination plants, improve efficiency in so many other areas....

